# Escape the Insecurity of Mexico?



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I found this on ExpatForum. It seems an odd ad to place here:


Ads by Google
Visa L-1 USA Escapa la Inseguridad en Mexico, Abogados de Inmigracion USA Visas de inversionista: Existen tres tipos de visa de inversionista: Visa E-2, Visa E-1 y la Visa EB-5.

What exactly is this all about?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I found this on ExpatForum. It seems an odd ad to place here:
> 
> 
> Ads by Google
> ...


Where on the Expat Forum is the ad Isla? 

It looks like a company that sells services to Mexican companies wanting to operate in the US.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Where on the Expat Forum is the ad Isla?
> 
> It looks like a company that sells services to Mexican companies wanting to operate in the US.


It was on this thread "total newby, looking to move to Mexico" near the bottom of the page under the last post. I just looked and it has vanished!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

That would be where the "Ads by Google" would appear. Right?


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm getting an ad in Spanish inviting me to take advantage of hotel discounts.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> That would be where the "Ads by Google" would appear. Right?


Right.


----------

